# Mice Allergy



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

It was a really nice day today sunny and quite warm, so after taking mum out for the day and lunch I thought I would take her into my Mice shed.Well what happened next got me alarmed her eyes went all red and were running and her nose was constantly running. She has been poorly for a while after a gastrosectomy last year so I got the Doctor out and He said she has an allergy to the Mice and put her on antihistermine tablets Chlorphenamine .Luckily the mice are not in the house but outside but she cannot go near them any more hopefully she will be ok now.I blame myself for it shes never been in the shed before till today I thought I would show her the latest babies wish I hadnt now.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hope your mum is okay geordie, I`m sure she will be. She`s obviously shown a reaction to the mice odour or something else out there, probably will be the mice though if she was close to them. The antihistamines should help though. x


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah could be the fur or odour like you said thanks RM will get the tablets in the morning and hopefully it will clear up.


----------

